# Tannin in our PEE?



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Is there anything to be said about adding tannin to skeeter Pee or any other "citrus" wine. I bought a pack to use in the rose hip flower wine and was thinking about trying it in the next batch of pee?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2010)

It most likely will just add a little body to it so it sure wouldnt hurt it at all.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

I have used tannin "blind" in a recipe that called for it.

As much as I know about wine making, I need to learn more about tannin and acid balance.

I fel like I have been making hooch all this time, even though all of my wine ha came out fine.

I am glad I have chose a woman more familiar with wine making than myself.

Now I will have someone to wine with, although she may not like my complaining!! LOL


So with the Tannin. The pack says 1/2 teaspoon max per gallon. That is kind of arbitrary. Is there a better way to determine how much to add?


----------



## Leanne (Jun 20, 2010)

A cup of strong tea will do the same job.
Tannin does give a nice body:: to a wine honey. Try it and note the difference.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, hmm, you make me whine, and I will make you tea. LOL


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2010)

Just use what it says and no more on that stuff.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Okay.LOL.

But it says no more than, so in what instance would you use less?

What would the results be if you used more than was necessary?

Is there any way to determine how much to add lke there is away to test and determine how much acid to add?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Should it be added before fermentation? Or could it be added later if it was determined it could use some?

What wines would benefit from the addition of tannins? Grapes dont need it, or do they.

My current batch of ginger pee is at 1.030, is it to late to add some?

Please advise. I am learning something new here. I don't mean to question the snot out of you hear, but I am sincerely wanting to hear what you all think.

Thanks.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2010)

I would use less in a wine that is already high in tannins such as a wine with lots of skins being fermented on like Elderberries which has more skin then berry.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Gotcha, so could I add some to a wine like this pee at 1.030. or is it too late and it should have been added before fermentatin begins?


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 20, 2010)

we added 1/4 tsp to 5 gallons of skeeter pee.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Have you tried to add more than that Dan? The package(this is a Brewcraft product) says no more than 1/2 teaspoon per gallon.

Have you tried the pee without it? And have you noticed a difference after using it?


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I wouldn't.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Wouldn't what?

Did you make a pee without it and then noticed a difference on a subsequent batch after using it?


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I wouldn't add more than 1/4 tsp to 5 gallons. The lemon would be tart enough.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Tannin wont add to the tartness will it? Did it make it MORE tart after you added it?

If it was tart to begin with, and then you added tannin, and dont want to add more because you think it would add to the tartness, why add any at all.

Please explain Are you confusing acid with tannin?


----------



## Leanne (Jun 20, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Tannin wont add to the tartness will it? Did it make it MORE tart after you added it?
> 
> If it was tart to begin with, and then you added tannin, and dont want to add more because you think it would add to the tartness, why add any at all.
> 
> Please explain Are you confusing acid with tannin?



No honey. It won't add to the tartness.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Leanne you make a lemon wine(sort of a pee), but you use fresh lemon.

Do you add any tannin powder or the tea to yours, do you think it is necessary.

I already love my pee, but if th addition of something silple like a little tannin can improve it, I would sure be interested in haring of it.

Where is LON?!!!


----------



## Leanne (Jun 20, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Leanne you make a lemon wine(sort of a pee), but you use fresh lemon.
> 
> Do you add any tannin powder or the tea to yours, do you think it is necessary.
> 
> ...



Sweetheart, my lemon/ginger wine is much different to sp. I do add tannin or a cup of strong tea. It adds body and brings out the flavour.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2010)

Eacjh tannin product is usually very different from another and usually derived from another source also just like many other products. Some may be much more astringent then others and thats probably what Dan has. I have the Scotts Tan Cor Grand Cr and that has directions like Dans with very little being added but Ive also had something similiar to what you have and added quite a bot to one fruit wine (even exceeded the recommended dosage) and didnt notice any difference.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Okay. Fine. Now I am still lacking in my answer.

Should I or can I add some now? or wait till the next batch and add it before the frment starts.

Maybe I will just encrust my cheese with this and smoke it.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 20, 2010)

Add some to the next lot honey.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2010)

You can add tannins at any point actually with that stuff but I usually like to add when its done and do bench trials.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 20, 2010)

Wade E said:


> You can add tannins at any point actually with that stuff but I usually like to add when its done and do bench trials.



I agree Wade but Troy makes alcohol not wine. LOL.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you! Thats what I was hoping for an answer, just because I can I am going to add 1 teaspoon(this is a 4 gallon batch) win lose or draw. I am all in.
LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

*Well this is ackward*

I went to add tannin right now. When I reached for my new unopened pack of tannin, it had been mysteriously opened.

I ran for my notebook. Apparently I added 1 1/2 teaspoons on the 18th when it was at 1.050 and I added the rest of the nutrients/energizer/juice.

Okay there, I admitted it. I am running for NIKKIS vacant corner with a bar of minty soap in my mouth. 

I will let you know how it turns out. The wine I mean.

LMFAO!!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 20, 2010)

In addition to it's flavor contribution, tannin also plays a part in clearing, protection from oxygen, mouth feel, and longevity.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks LON, while you are here, could you help me get this bar of soap out of my mouth?

LON, while we are "PEEING" together...someone asked a while back why Pectin Enzyme was not mentioned in the original Pee recipe. 

Man, what have we done to your recipe? You must feel like the first Grandmother that had invented the Peanut Butter cookie!!

What have we done to your songs!!!!

Thanks always for your insight!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 22, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> ..........LON, while we are "PEEING" together...someone asked a while back why Pectin Enzyme was not mentioned in the original Pee recipe.............



I didn't find the need to add it when using the bottled juice as I get clarity without the addition. If other fruits or juices are being introduced or fresh lemons are used, you might want to add some. Cheers!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Cheers back at ya!!!

thats what I was figuring.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 22, 2010)

Kinda off topic but do you think that Tanin would aid my milk wine? Also im interisted to see how the Tanin changes the quaility of your pee.

Cheers!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

What is that chemical thatmakes your real pee blue?

I have been wanting to pull that one on someone for years!! LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

Snuck a glass of this pee on the way to the carboy.

I am sold on the tanin!!!

Definite improvement. Hard to explain. Seemed to have mellowed out the tartness and definitely an improvement on the mouth feel.

I willl always pee in my tannin, I mean tannin in my pee!! LOL

I would suggest anyone making pee to consider adding some. This is qute the noticable difference.


----------

